# Bring out your parts to Eurotripper 3



## PalmettoDub (Aug 10, 2009)

*Eurotripper 3 Swap Meet *Feb 7th 
Bring bring out all your wheels, engine parts, body panels, complete cars, etc. 
No charge to sell your stuff
Call or text me to reserve a spot
Jeff @ 302-258-7376


----------



## PalmettoDub (Aug 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

I have 18" LMs I can bring if someone is interested. PM me if so.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7111448-FS-18-quot-BBS-LM-in-Orlando


----------



## Mike Nice (Feb 19, 2003)

Got some parts off an 06 A3. Black front grill surround, grey front plate delete and monster mats. IM me if interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PalmettoDub (Aug 10, 2009)

Bring it all out and setup a table and sell your stuff.


----------

